# 75 gal stocking?



## nickert (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey all,

I have a 75 gal with:
12 inch silver aro
6 inch ornate bichir
5 inch syno catfish
platinum angel large(ish)
6 inch tire track eel

Im selling aro to lfs on weekend due to it being too big . Also i will upgrade the tank size when the bichir and eel grow!! just cant do it now and they still have ample space. 
Any stocking ideas for new space? Was thinking something peaceful


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Once the problem stock has moved out, I would just do a large shoal of rummies and maybe hatchetfish with a school of cories and a twig catfish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

